# Arrow diameter for indoor Vegas style archery



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

Large diameter shafts, or "Line Breakers" as we call them, are used by majority of the shooters in Vegas for the simple reason: your shot placement don't have to be nearly as precise as larger shaft will more likely to "cut the line" of higher scoring ring.

Could you shoot Vegas with standard diameter arrows? Of course you could, it just that you would more likely lose some points on some of the "Close to the line" shots. If you center-hit X-ring all the time than it won't matter what size shaft you shoot...

Now those arrows are not cheap by any means....if you still want to try Fat shafts, check your archery buddies and see if they have any you can barrow for the shoot. you only shoot 3 arrow an end and maybe have another 3 just in case. So you only need to barrow 6 arrows. Now you'll have to re-sight and maybe re-tune your bow. but if you like the shaft you can save money and build those arrows for yourself. So if never hurts to try.

Just my 2 cents, hope it helps,

Boomer


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Different view... If you're always hovering around the X or the "little 10" ring then the line cutters may help you grab a couple points, but if your groups are consistently in the open spaces of the 10 or 9 or whatever, your grabbing a few more points becomes remote. Don't know what you're shooting now, but for a "standard" shaft let's assume 19/64" [0.297"] OD, and you move to a 27/64" [max allowed by NFAA], you need to already be within 1/16" [0.0625"] to catch the line. The more spread your groups are, the less likely you'll be that close to a line. The "dead space" between lines is about 1-9/16" wide. 

On an economical basis, just shoot what you have for now. If down the line you find a good deal on some larger dia shafts and think [based on the opinion above] they may help... YAY... But otherwise... Meh...


----------



## NY_bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Both of you have provided some great advice and information. I wish I had archery buddies to barrow some fatter arrows from but ... I don't know anyone doing these shoots. It'll be my first time shooting it on Dec 11th. I then have to shoot again to get an average. I know I'll learn alot from those that do the shoot but from the looks of things so far, I might want to get the fatter arrows because I do tend to put arrows inside themselves often so I'm HOPING I can have that kind of accuracy and consistency with this new bow and setup. I guess I'll find out if I'm worthy. Kinda nervous to just jump in with these more experienced archers honestly so maybe the nerves alone will make me just stick with normal size arrows. Definitely something to consider too is the whole setup having to be changed some depending on the arrow diameter. I don't have a place to go that's indoor to practice and sight in. There's going to be alot of adjustments on the 11th I fear. LOL


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Don't want to talk you out of larger dia, but also consider you will have to retune your rest a bit, and if your target arrow and hunting arrow aren't the same weight you may have to resight... If you're only using the same bow, and still in the hunting mode, it may take a bit to move back and forth. 

Just something else to consider.


----------



## Archer_82 (Aug 15, 2017)

To me it all comes down to how you want to compete. If that 1 extra point you might get is important to you than buy them but you can go to Vegas or any indoor tournament and be fine with Standard or small diameter arrows and have a blast! And if you are accurate enough be competitive too!
My personal motivation is I want to be the best at this. And since all the dudes I consider to be the best are using them I will be too. For better or worse I don't know but that is how I look at it. I have personally shot 299's and 298's with my 3DHV's (.204 OD) but have yet to shoot a 300 with them. I have shot 300's with my NVX27's (.422 OD) so for me that 1 or 2 points form that late end flyer I might have is worth the extra money. Thats just how I look at it.


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

I myself shoot arrows that are the best diameter for each match. 

Example. 27/64 for indoor a paper in NFAA. 23/64 for indoor USAA tournament. .204-.246 arrows for USAA and NFAA outdoor field. And 25/64 for IBO and ASA. 

But in your case, a 1 arrow fits all if that’s what you choose to do, would be a 23/64 shaft.


----------



## NY_bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Don't want to talk you out of larger dia, but also consider you will have to retune your rest a bit, and if your target arrow and hunting arrow aren't the same weight you may have to resight... If you're only using the same bow, and still in the hunting mode, it may take a bit to move back and forth.
> 
> Just something else to consider.


I have a dedicated Elite Victory X for this venture. AAE Blade rest, CBE Quad Lite Sight, CBE 1 3/8 scope with 4x lens and a V bar with Stabilizers. I was thinking about using the same bow but then I thought about 3D as well and figured I could use the Elite for both indoor Vegas and 3D afterwards. You make an excellent point though which is pushing me to go with the fatter arrows. 




Archer_82 said:


> To me it all comes down to how you want to compete. If that 1 extra point you might get is important to you than buy them but you can go to Vegas or any indoor tournament and be fine with Standard or small diameter arrows and have a blast! And if you are accurate enough be competitive too!
> My personal motivation is I want to be the best at this. And since all the dudes I consider to be the best are using them I will be too. For better or worse I don't know but that is how I look at it. I have personally shot 299's and 298's with my 3DHV's (.204 OD) but have yet to shoot a 300 with them. I have shot 300's with my NVX27's (.422 OD) so for me that 1 or 2 points form that late end flyer I might have is worth the extra money. Thats just how I look at it.


... and your point about that 1-2 points is what I'm concerned with. I know I'm a newb to this style archery but I know I'll be part of a team in this competition and although there is a handicap, I want to at least be as much help to the other archer to get near or at the top.  The competition I've signed up for is 450 scoring which is of course 45 shots. The more shots to me means more of a chance to see too many "close but not close enough" type of shots. Possibly. It's really all unknown what I'll be able to do but I think after reading responses so far, it'll be the fatter arrows.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Just starting out I'd be more concerned with staying in the 10 ring more than nailing that baby X ring.

It's been some time ago that David Barnsdale won Vegas using a standard size carbon arrow.

You don't necessarily need logs to do well. There are the mid size arrows - right at .350" to 359" diameter. 

Any quality arrow is going to cost some whether standard size or logs.

Borrowing arrows is a iffy thing. I mean, spine, right length, point weight. 

Tuning has already been mentioned....Jumping back and forth between arrow diameters is a pain.

Just to try you can buy less than a dozen arrows, half dozen, even 2 through Lancaster or if someone has some laying around.


----------



## So_cal hunter88 (Oct 14, 2014)

What is ur draw length 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY_bowhunter (Aug 8, 2010)

So_cal hunter88 said:


> What is ur draw length
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


29.5"


----------



## So_cal hunter88 (Oct 14, 2014)

Never mind I was going to say I had some fat arrows around the house but they are 28s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Draw length has little to do with arrow length. I have a 29" draw and my fat arrows are under 29" long. I'm checking my arrows on spine tester set on 25 1/2" center.....


----------



## So_cal hunter88 (Oct 14, 2014)

Well my draw is 27 and you don’t want to put too short of an arrow on a bow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpacha (Jul 18, 2017)

I have some fat shafts laying around that I would help you with but I'm a 28.5" draw. What is you arrow length your shooting and I'll check what I have.

I would recommend the larger shafts just to help with your confidence. Nothing is more disappointing than being just out of that 9-10 line. I use them in outdoor 3d as well. I love larger shafts


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

I have wondered the same thing. I shoot "normal" diameter, but have thought about saving for the larger diameters.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

